# Help identifying the proper name for this mineral.Rock/Cryst



## Cirrus (May 22, 2016)

I have an XRF assay result from a 4 ounce sample of my mineral Rock/Crystal formations, looking for advice/experienced help to figure out what this mineral is called.

Prefer Private Messaging Please. (Will send a picture of the results and details)

Thanks for your time reading this post and possibly giving advice and such


----------



## g_axelsson (May 22, 2016)

You will get more help if you post it openly.

Göran


----------



## Cirrus (May 22, 2016)

Results of Assay, thanks for the advice man



Mineral In Question, cube and cluster formations


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2016)

Don't know the name, just that it's not worth melting!


----------



## g_axelsson (May 23, 2016)

A lot of numbers in that assay. It doesn't look like it adds up to 100 percent. Basically I see
Iron 42 percent
Aluminum 2 percent
Magnesium 2 percent
Silicon 7 percent
Sulfur 3 percent
A total of 56 percent, the rest is probably oxygen and OH locked into the mineral. Since the crystals have the form of pyrite but there is just a hint of sulfur I would guess that what you have is limonite pseudomorphs after pyrite.
For example as on this page http://www.minerals.net/Image/3/159/limonite.aspx

The aluminum magnesium and silicon could be any of a huge number of minerals, but is probably a clay mineral of some sort. Further analysis needs to be done to find out. But as Lou said, there is nothing there worth smelting.

Sell them as mineral samples on eBay.

Göran


----------



## Cirrus (May 24, 2016)

Thank you a lot!
That is the plan was to sell them as raw form minerals, issue was what they are, can't sell something if you don't know what it is haha.

My brother thought it was limonite pseudomorphs after pyrite.
But given there are 10 out of 17 Rare Earth Elements I wasn't sure.

The melting was purely for fun and learning process, if it was worth melting then I would have invested in the equipment for that, and then melt the broken pieces that aren't sellable.

What additional analysis would be required?

Thanks again.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (May 24, 2016)

Can you repost the picture of the assay results as the right hand column is missing it's edge!
Did you collect them in place, road cut or mine shaft?
Clusters look like clay gouge from a fault zone.


----------



## aggemologist (Sep 27, 2016)

This mineral is Pyrite (FeS2) but converted to limonite mineral. 

with regards


----------



## sugianto (Dec 11, 2016)

Pyrite contaminated with other minerals. The cubic is pyrite.


----------

